# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  بدلة روبوتية تساعد المشلولين على المشي....

## فرح

صباااااحكم / مسااااائكم 
بالامل والعطاااااء..

_بدلة روبوتية تساعد المشلولين على المشي_ 


*تم ابتكار بدلة روبوتية جديدة يمكن أن تحدث تحولاً في حياة الأشخاص المشلولين، بمنحهم القدرة على المشي مجدداً.*







والاختراع الذي يطلق عليه اسم "ريووك" Rewalk يمثل نوعاً من الهيكل الخارجي.
ويتألف هذا الاختراع من عكازين آلييين خفيفي الوزن، ومجموعة معقدة من مستشعرات الحركة.
ويقوم الأشخاص المصابون بالشلل بلبس حقيبة سوداء على الظهر تتضمن صندوقاً محوسباً للتحكم، ويقوم هذا الصندوق بمساعدة الآلة الطبية على إدراك متى ينبغي القيام بحركة أو خطوة ما.
وقال راضي كيوف الذي استخدم الآلة ، إن "الوقوف يغير المشهد كله. فلم أعد مضطراً إلى النظر من الجهة السفلى فقط. أنا الآن أنظر إلى الأشخاص بندية، فعيني تواجه أعينهم."





وكان كيوف قد أصيب بالشلل في النصف الأسفل من جسمه قبل 20 سنة.
ومع أنه لا يشعر بساقيه، إلا أن البدلة الروبوتية تجعله قادراً على تحريكهما.
وبمساعدة من العكازين الآليين اللذين يوفران التوازن والسند، يمكن للأشخاص المصابين بالشلل النصفي السفلي، المشي والانحناء والجلوس وحتى صعود السلالم.
وهذا الاختراع المستقبلي يقدم بديلاً من الكرسي المتحرك، لأولئك الذين يستطيعون القيام بوظائف الجزء العلوي من أجسامهم، والقادرين على الوقوف باستخدام الدعم.
وإلى جانب أن البدلة الروبوتية تحسن نوعية الحياة للأشخاص المشلولين في النصف السفلي، فإنها أيضاً تساعدهم على اكتساب الاحترام، فالكرامة هي المشكلة الأولى للناس الذين يستخدمون الكرسي المتحرك.


ومن المتوقع أن ينزل الابتكار الجديد الأسواق في 2010، إذا حصل على الموافقات المطلوبة.
ولم يتم تحديد سعر الجهاز بعد، إلا أنه من المتوقع أن يكون مقارناً لمعدل التكلفة السنوية لاستخدام كرسي متحرك.
م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخترااع جميل جدا وهااام 
كل الشكر كل اختي فرح 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------

فرح (01-10-2011)

----------


## فرح

> اخترااع جميل جدا وهااام 
> كل الشكر كل اختي فرح 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق



 
الشكر موصوووول لك اخوووي ولحضوووورك الطيب
وربي لايحرمنا نووور حروووفك العطره بمتصفحي 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختراع جيد ومهم* 
*تسلمييين فرح ع النقل الهام* 
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*ماننحرم هالعطآء غناتي*
*دمتي بخير وسعاده*

----------

فرح (01-10-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري فروحه على هذا الموضوع 
تحياتي لكِ*

----------

فرح (01-10-2011)

----------


## فرح

> *اختراع جيد ومهم* 
> *تسلمييين فرح ع النقل الهام* 
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
> *ماننحرم هالعطآء غناتي*
> *دمتي بخير وسعاده*



شـــذى يالغلا
مشكووووره حبيبتي ع حضووورك الطيب
يعطيك العااافيه غلاتوووو

----------


## فرح

> *تشكري فروحه على هذا الموضوع* 
> *تحياتي لكِ*



 
الشكر موصوووول لكِ عزيزتي حبي عترة محمد
وربي لايحرمنا نوووور هالاطلاله البهيه
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله خوش اختراع 
رحم الله والديهم

----------

فرح (01-11-2011)

----------


## فرح

> والله خوش اختراع 
> رحم الله والديهم



 
مشكووووره هــــدى..
ع حضووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه ،
موفقه

----------

